# Internet Porn - Guys input



## ijustdontknow77 (Aug 3, 2010)

So, is "normal" for a married man too look at internet porn and sexual "dating" websites daily or does this mean he is obsessed with sex:scratchhead??? :scratchhead:


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

Nothing wrong with looking at hot babes in underwear or swimsuits on YT, or maybe even a little soft core porn release on occasion ,but HC porn everyday is an unhealthy addiction. Id be really concerned about the dating sites too.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

This poll is a little unclear. For example, while porn may not be the issue, internet dating sites are definitely not a good place for a married man to be hanging out at. As far as the internet porn, some of that is too "up close and personal" as well, but I believe that's up to each couple to define what is comfortable for them.


----------



## dyskinesia (Jun 29, 2010)

From the look of your other thread on the topic, porn might be a scapegoat for your other problems.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I feel looking at porn is fine in most marraiges IF , and only IF the husband is totally fullfilling his wife's needs, in many cases, his drive is more than hers, and as to not burden her, he resorts to porn. This is not so bad. Unless one gets an addiction to it. 
But dating sites -- definetly NOT something anyone married should be doing, this is a wake up call to not being satisfied and looking for something new & exciting = either an emotional affair or could lead to a physical affair.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I feel looking at porn is fine in most marraiges IF , and only IF the husband is totally fullfilling his wife's needs, in many cases, his drive is more than hers, and as to not burden her, he resorts to porn. This is not so bad. Unless one gets an addiction to it.
> But dating sites -- definetly NOT something anyone married should be doing, this is a wake up call to not being satisfied and looking for something new & exciting = either an emotional affair or could lead to a physical affair.


Agreed, and my view pretty much. There is some re-occuring insecurity on her part as a result, but there is no reason for it. A man can be half dying and still want to get it on, for a woman everything has to be just so...


----------



## Troubled Spouse (Aug 13, 2013)

I am married and look at porn but I think it has something to do with my sex drive is much more in comparison than hers so I look at porn to settle the drive for the time being so I am not making my wife feel like a T-Bone steak. NOW dating sites: I have looked at them too but not because I am looking at the grass on the other side. Just curious. I end up going back to porn because it is more satisfying than dating sites. IF he is responding to the ads, then you have a problem and it must be addressed. If he is not responding, then I think it is harmless. Maybe talk about it. Come at him softly and if you are ok with porn than tell him you are ok with it but that his love means a lot to you and you are concerned about the dating site thing. His reaction will tell you the answer you need to know.
Just noticed how old this thread is.......hopefully this is not too late.


----------



## inquizitivemind (Jul 16, 2013)

My husband doesnt need to look at porn because we both have a high sex drive. I guess though that if later on in life mine slows down, I would much prefer him to look at porn than ever go to dating sites. That is just wrong.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Porn sites? I think it's normal (but see below).

Dating sites? Why would a married guy look at dating sites?

Here's the thing... I think a guy who is emotionally and sexually satisfied by his wife would look at neither of those. The fact that he does indicates something else is wrong in the marriage. What does he get from porn and dating sites that he doesn't get from his wife?


----------

